# WOW... Thats was quick !!!



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to the guys at Clean And Shiny for the super fast delivery of the order i raised.

Wasnt expecting to see it today, only raised the order at 16:00 yesterday... brilliant service.

Cost of products was less than most of the other traders as well !


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Even with the website woes our Johnny can still turn around an order pretty sharpish


----------

